
How Crazy Is Elon Musk's Hypersonic Space Rocket Airline? - SirLJ
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-29/how-crazy-is-elon-musk-s-hypersonic-space-rocket-airline
======
philiphodgen
I know it is sacrilege to look askance at Elon Musk. And I know that he has an
apparently real business enterprise or two that are running right now.

But I’m struck by the constant barrage of PR for some new massive scheme
completely unrelated to his mundane businesses — none of which are quite self-
sustaining at this point.

Pumping stock prices with press releases. Where have I seen this before?

Is the only difference between Elon Musk and OTC stock promoters the scale at
which they operate?

Note: I admire Mr. Musk and hope he wins. But I am a bit put off between the
disconnect between reality (turning Tesla into a high volume automobile
manufacturer, for instance, generating its own free cash flow) and the hype
machine.

------
SirLJ
I must agree with you both, he is the master manipulator with over the top
promises and bunch of losing businesses, the modern wolf of wall street...

------
eaandkw2
Dumb idea. Great idea however, for anyone wanting to hide an ICBM on an
airline though. I’m sure North Korea would endorse the idea.

